# August 14th,2006 click to find out what it means



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

August 14th is when my free trial of internet runs out so if I can't get my mom to get me DSL or to start paying for the internet service that I'm on now then I won't be on anymore except for the very few times in the library or at a friends place or when I get a job next year I'll be able to pay for it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well thats not good, considering you have your own forum with an active base of members. You might need to promote harif...

Well if I dont see you as much youll be missed.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Aww, thats a bummer durb!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get it all straightened out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Yea thats what I was thinking, maybe promote a mod or two to super mod and find a mod I really trust and give him or her access to the admin cp incase sections start going missing again.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont tease us Durb 
"I won't be on anymore except for the very few times in the library"
You at the library 

Well I guess you did say the few times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh you don't believe I go to the libaray at school? Well I do, I go during study hall (we hardly get homework) and go there to play video games. LMAO!! But seriously I won't be on much till I get DSL or more dial up. lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can always check your local public library also. The ones near me have internet access and even wireless access for those who want to bring their laptops on in. 

If you dont have a laptop you could get that first. Then go all over and hook up wirelessly to other networks. Panera bread company, Barnes and Noble bookstores, airports, hotels, borders bookstores, some dunken donuts, many cafes,

Here is a spot to find some of those locations. http://usatoday.jiwire.com/


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

why dont you just go to the library and read?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^That would be a novel idea...

i would do what fish_doc said, just go bum a network hookup from somewhere free


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a paper route. Not only could you pay for internet, it builds charachter!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Bear said:


> ^^^That would be a novel idea...


Do i see a double meaning in your words :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I know Durb won't be gone forever ... ;l


Just get another free trial, or go to the library, or to friend's houses.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

are their any wirless networks in your neighborhood? No way in hell would my dad spring for internet so i bought a wifi card for my desktop PC and that is how i have been using internet for like 2 years. Of course this might not work for you, you either have to have an unsecured wireless network around or a really nice neighbor that will give you the access key to his network. Im not sure who has the unsecured network but its within a few houses of me, wifi signals are not really that strong so somtimes it doesnt work, you just have to find the right place to put your PC.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

poor old Durbkat i guess his mum didn't fork out the money.

- Jonno


----------

